# Burning smell.



## blackout goat (Aug 7, 2007)

For a while I have been having a burning smell coming from the rear of the 06' GTO. I have had it on a lift and could only see some type of fluid on the rear pipes. It was wet around the yoke of the drive shaft, but we couldn't see where it was coming from. It almost looked like it was coming from the drive shaft itself because of all the spraying. I checked the differential fluid and it was full. Any ideas?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rubber??.....kidding ...maybe the seal is just leaking a little. If so this could also indicate a bad bearing in the rear (pinion).....check more closely....Eric:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You sure its not your clutch? Providing of course you have one.


----------



## blackout goat (Aug 7, 2007)

*Thanks*

Yes, I do have a clutch, but the wetness is only from the end of the drive shaft on back. Thanks for yall's input. Oh yeah, I think the burning rubber started the smell!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

blackout goat said:


> For a while I have been having a burning smell coming from the rear of the 06' GTO. I have had it on a lift and could only see some type of fluid on the rear pipes. It was wet around the yoke of the drive shaft, but we couldn't see where it was coming from. It almost looked like it was coming from the drive shaft itself because of all the spraying. I checked the differential fluid and it was full. Any ideas?


You will be amazed as to the distance fluid leaks can travel. In your case I would take a close hard look at the trans seal or even one of the drain plugs for your engine oil and gear lube . 

Put some news paper or card board under your car. Try to cover as much ground as possible. Let the car sit for a day or so. If you have a leak, it will show up on the paper . Good way to try and pin point the leak.

P.S. Check your rear brake calipers. Leaks can happen at that point also


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i've seen that leak from the differential. if you have the stock DS that's the only place with fluids back there. take a close look around the pinion input area


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That smell is just the other guy's envy.


----------

